# Exterior metal door/jam does not seal all the way around.



## wannabepba (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,

The front door to my condo does not close fully around the jam.  Kind difficult to describe, but on the top close to the hinges, it seals but the further away from the hinges you go to the opposite corner, it comes off the weather stripping more and more.  Same goes with the side opposite the hinges; it seals at the bottom but the further up you go it "bends" off the weather stripping.  Its acting like someone tried to push in the door at the top and bent it.  I thought I had a mini-leveler and was going to check the door/jam to see if it was straight before posting but I don't seem to have one.

Assuming it is straight, what other things should I look for?  I've already tried changing the weather stripping and that didn't help.  Since everything is metal, I can't really do anything to adjust the hinges right?  I've brought this up to my association, thinking due to fire codes front entry doors would be the associations responsibility but they said its all on me.  Apparently, the only thing they ARE responsible for are cashing my HOA checks and raising my monthly HOA fees.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kok328 (Jan 10, 2010)

buy some self adhesive door seal weather stripping and apply is where the gaps appear.  Sounds like the door is warped and replacing the weather strip won't help.  I think if you double up in the areas where the gaps are, you'll be able to seal it up.  See if you can buy relatively thin strip seal so you don't have trouble closing the door.


----------

